# free P nummufolia



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Just pulled all of this fern growing behind some cork bark in a tank redo, anyone local wants it come and get it free for the taking but it won't last long out of the tank.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

If you still have it monday I will come by and get it.

Bill


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

OK, I will let you know if anyone comes to take it before.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I WANT IT!! Lol!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Lets split it


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Antone just came and took every bit of it.


just kidding, last thing Antone needs is a bunch of stuff he can get free where he works....amazingly still available


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice clump! Any chance I could buy it (or even just part) and have you ship to me?


----------

